# I basically have no friends



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

I've only hung out with a total of 3 people in the past 3 years. I basically have no friends at all.


----------



## Despot (Sep 12, 2013)

How old are you?


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

15.......everyone else I know has a group of friends they hang out with but I have hardly a single friend I regularly hang out with.....and on top of that people make fun of the fact that I have no friends


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't either.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Same well not in real ):


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

What do you mean by not in real


----------



## a1993aron (Dec 29, 2013)

Most people are fake as hell. It's hard to find a genuine friends and cherrish. Them.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

I see what you mean but I've never really had that experience since I don't have many friends to begin with


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I stop hangout since high school. Well sorta.


----------



## Jon85 (Sep 21, 2012)

a1993aron said:


> Most people are fake as hell. It's hard to find a genuine friends and cherrish. Them.


 True, so many people tend to follow fads and trends to fit in.

I remember in middle and high school people (the same people absolutely changing their personalities to fit in) transforming over time from rap listening, wannabe thugs in jeans falling off their butt. Then they moved to the surfer/ skater dude persona. Finally, some becoming ******** with a huge truck, tight pants that likes dip and country music.


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

"Friends" are overrated.


----------



## BeachGaBulldog (Feb 13, 2007)

Friends are WAY OVERRATED!


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

At 15 you still have some time to make friends. If you plan on going to college, that's a good way to meet new groups of people and "start fresh."


----------



## pinkpanda (Dec 29, 2013)

i don't have friends either


----------



## Vlad774 (Nov 9, 2013)

I know that feel man
Everyone has their own friends and groups and they just don't need new friends
Especially they don't need that quiet one, because he's "boring", "weird", "creep"..
That's *****ing depressing.


----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a moderately big group of "friends" (people I hang out with once in a while), maybe 3 real friends max and only 1 friend I really trust

What kind of friendship(s) do you want? A lot of friends? Friends you can tell anything? Friends who have only some common interests?


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

I don't know what kind of friends but .....I just feel left out......many people I know are all getting together after school or on weekends and I just sit at home fiddling with my PC


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Well yes but I mean the people in the club aren't really my type of crowd......they are all very odd to me


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

I have no friends either, fk it all!


----------



## shyguyred (Jul 26, 2013)

I have friends but they moved or we drifted apart. So I really don't hang out that much.Its ok tho because im usually bored to tears by most people ,I need to bring my kindle to parties so I don't get bored.


----------



## freakamidget (Nov 25, 2013)

When I was your age I was exactly the same. I had no friends, I never got to hang out with anyone and was depressed as hell over it.

I know it sounds cliche, but it really does get better. If I could go back in time I would of tried to be more socialble at school and tried to join in a group that seemed nice and welcoming.


----------



## Iffypin (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice to know i'm not the only one.


----------



## JohannTheViking (Jan 8, 2014)

I only have one great friend, Quality over quantity bud.


----------



## konqz (Jan 7, 2014)

When I started high school, I actually got along great with a lot of people and had a few close friends. When I transferred schools I just never got along well with the people there so I would keep to myself. Go home after school, avoid parties and so on.

I work from home (mostly) so I don't have any 'work friends' now.

It doesn't bother me all that much any more. "Man's best friend" truly does apply to my dog.

@Iffypin - love your avatar! (Whovian here).


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

I've hung out with 0 in 3 years :/


----------



## Dan the metalhead (Jan 7, 2014)

I have few friends too :/


----------



## hachiman115 (Jan 2, 2014)

"It is better to be alone than in bad company." - George Washington


----------



## Ross32 (Jan 9, 2014)

I only have 3 friends I ever see too and i've known them since school. I don't really see them that much as I was forced to move away a few years ago. Since I left school i've never made friends with anyone new and that was 7 years ago. I wouldn't bet on it changing soon either as I have zero social skills


----------



## barbarr (Jan 10, 2014)

There's a large set of people I talk with occasionally (like maybe for a bit once a week) who are by no means friends. I have a small set of people I talk with more ofter (like maybe a bit every day) but who are still not really friends. I don't have anyone who I'm super-close with. I'm like one of those lunch-table "floaters" who doesn't really have a niche.


----------



## Jack Jackson (Dec 16, 2013)

jsmith92 said:


> I've only hung out with a total of 3 people in the past 3 years. I basically have no friends at all.


That sucks man  I'm pretty lonely myself so I know how you feel. Try to find new interests and join clubs devoted to those interests. It's easier to make friends with people who have common interests. If you want someone to talk to, you can always message me


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Friends are for losers yo. Be independant be unique.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm 31 and haven't hung out with anyone other than family in the past 2 or so years. I have no real friends.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Dissonance said:


> Friends are for losers yo. Be independant be unique.


No. You're just saying that because it's easier hiding from the world.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

We all need friendships we're social animals but we don't need a gang of friends, no but 2 or 3 won't hurt anyone.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

changeme77 said:


> No. You're just saying that because it's easier hiding from the world.


 As you wish


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

shyguyred said:


> I have friends but they moved or we drifted apart. So I really don't hang out that much.Its ok tho because im usually bored to tears by most people ,I need to bring my kindle to parties so I don't get bored.


That's probably me although I have a tablet phone thing so I'd just bring that lol


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

I thought I would just write this, before I do I know that this might sound as if I was the most depressing guy in the world and that might be true, Here goes:

I was quite a popular guy in high school and had a lot of so called friends but I turned out they just used me and never liked me. I wen to university and become friends with many people. In truth, I do not have any true friends because I sometimes don't need them. I am a single bachelor who is looking for a nice kind women who never smoked tobacco or drank alcohol heavily. When I moved to the states from England, I found that is getting harder and harder to find. 

I do have some anxiety when it comes to talking to women as I always think if they smoked or used tobacco. My parents were no help as they used it's ok because it's their right to smoke. I don't think so as I'm a guy who hates all tobacco. ECigs is not smoking but does contain nicotine. 

So in summary, I'm now a 30 something bachelor, who never had relationship and looking for a non smoking women who never used tobacco in her life. Hard to find I know


----------



## Tinky Winky (Jan 12, 2014)

I have found that drinking buddies are way better than friends, might just be me, but I can't stand being around people except for my girlfriend unless I'm ****faced.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

Same here, bro. In high school, I had a lot of acquaintances, but none of which I saw outside of school. I had 2 or 3 real friends that I would hang out with sometimes.


----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx (Sep 8, 2013)

Your not the only one I sadly dont have any friends  I am ignored by EVERYONE doesn't matter who... I do believe people think I am weird etc


----------

